# Ct/Pk Spawn



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I spawned my male poseidon with my female queen. Here's some pics! Can't wait till the eggs hatch! 

Them embracing.










Queen and Poseidon under the nest.










Poseidon under the nest.










Poseidon pushing Queen to try to get her to recover faster.










The second best pic of them embracing.










I have a good amount of live foods so these fry should survive unlike the last spawn. I am also artificially raising the eggs because Poseidon ate some of them. I saw him eating them out of the female's ovipositer and I started sucking them up with an eyedropper until I had around 130 eggs and the pair were done spawning. I got up at 7:20 to see them embracing and the started saving eggs at about 7:50. The spawned for 2 hours. Talk about a lot of work.
Hopefully I'll have some nice fry soon! :fish: :fish: :fish:

Btw: You need to second click on the image area and click open link in new tab. That or you could just check out my album.

Album: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=700


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats awesome Betta man!!! I hope everything goes well with them!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

same here. I put an air stone in with them so they'll have more oxygen.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Good luck with the hatching. Are you trying for some Crowntail Plakats? Or are they just a compatible pair for you. Either way I hope you get a lot of healthy fry out of the ordeal.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought they had all died, but then, I noticed a bunch of little fry swimming around. I'm trying for fry actually. (not really any strains)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful pair! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have over 50 fry. I'm not sure exactly how many as they are really small. I fed them some microworms today.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

So any news on the fry? How are they doing?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

There's 7 alive. I can see little bits of color starting to come in on them. Yes I do have new fry. they are 5 day olds and there's probably about a 100 of them.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Betta man said:


> There's 7 alive. I can see little bits of color starting to come in on them. Yes I do have new fry. they are 5 day olds and there's probably about a 100 of them.


Thats awesome!! Who are they newest fry's parents?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

same as the older ones. Queen and Poseidon.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Betta man said:


> same as the older ones. Queen and Poseidon.


Sweet!


----------

